# British or IB schools - any suggestions?



## Northerngirl (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi
We are currently based in Dubai but considering a move to Bangkok. We will get an education allowance and would of course top up for the right school. If good quality schools in Bangkok are like here .... long waiting lists then I know that will dictate which schools we can get the children into.

Please can I have suggestions/recommendations and even schools you suggest we avoid. Both children are in primary but we need a primary/secondary school. Preferably the British Curic but very willing to consider the IB. Our preference is a high percentage of UK/Australian/USA children and a holistic attitude to education of children - but that does not mean academic excellence is bypassed! 

Schooling will dictate where we live but ideally compound living versus apartment or stand alone houses. 

This will be a longterm move so want to get it right first up if at all possible.
Many thanks in advance.
Ngirl


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

This forum is great for getting civil replies to general questions about thailand. For a more specific query like yours I would suggest googling for a bangkok-specific forum and/or a bigger forum that has a bangkok sub-forum. Once you do that you will quickly find existing discussion threads about international schools - it's a common query/concern as you can imagine.


----------



## Northerngirl (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you - all help is very much appreciated! NG


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Northerngirl said:


> Hi
> We are currently based in Dubai but considering a move to Bangkok. We will get an education allowance and would of course top up for the right school. If good quality schools in Bangkok are like here .... long waiting lists then I know that will dictate which schools we can get the children into.
> 
> Please can I have suggestions/recommendations and even schools you suggest we avoid. Both children are in primary but we need a primary/secondary school. Preferably the British Curic but very willing to consider the IB. Our preference is a high percentage of UK/Australian/USA children and a holistic attitude to education of children - but that does not mean academic excellence is bypassed!
> ...


For a holistic approach to education at primary level we found that the Early Learning Centre (City School) was streets ahead of the other, more traditional schools.

My oldest son starts there in August so I can only speak from first impressions having had the visit / showround (hich was quite comprehensive).


----------

